# Протезирование межпозвонковых дисков



## genseq (28 Июн 2007)

За бугром уже давно начали протезировать межпозвонковые диски. Известно уже несколько конструкций, но почти все находятся на стадии клинических и доклинических испытаний:
http://www.spineuniverse.com/displayarticle.php/article1520.html

Начитавшись литературы на эту тему проникся желанием разработать более совершенную отечественную конструкцию, которую можно будет имплантировать минимально инвазивным способом. Таким, как описано здесь, или ещё лучше:
http://www.spineuniverse.com/displayarticle.php/article353.html

К сожалению, сам я не врач, а соваться в эту проблему без консультаций хороших специалистов бесполезно (или даже вредно). 

Буду признателен за любые рекомендации и предложения, если обратился по адресу. Если попал не по адресу, то подскажите, пожалуйста, с кем можно обсудить эту проблему?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2007)

На форуме уже была дскуссия по протезированию дисков. Посмотрите через поиск.
И вот вам ещё варианты:

http://www.spinefixation.com/manual003.htm


http://www.medportal.ru/mednovosti/n...06/09/20/disc/

А как вам эта новость:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/news/peresadka-mezhpozvonkovyh-diskov.


----------



## genseq (29 Июн 2007)

Спасибо за информацию. Первая ссылка не открывалась, но по ней я вышел на киевлян и нашёл их монографию с главой, посвящённой динамической фиксации позвоночника и прекрасным обзором современного состояния проблемы. 
http://www.spine.kiev.ua/ru/specialist_b06.html

Оказывается, они уже разработали и собственные протезы, аналогичные по конструкции дискам Charite. Год назад у них на сайте были описаны только простейшие титановые шайбы, применяемые для артродеза позвонков.

Вторая ссылка тоже не работает. Попытаюсь порыться на этом сайте и найти рекомендуемую Вами инфрмацию.

Третья ссылка тоже не работает, но сообщение об экспериментах по  пересадке дисков шейного отдела китайцами нашёл без труда. Не уверен, что этот подход перспективен. Да они и сами не отваживаются проделывать такие фокусы с поясничным отделом. 

Последовал рекомендации порыться в дискуссиях этого форума, но пока выловил только ссылку на наших посредников, отправляющих пациентов на лечение в Германию (Мюнхен). Буду продолжать поиски. 

Складывается впечатление, что ближайшие специалисты, которых может заинтересовать разработка дисковых протезов нового поколения, живут в Киеве. Не так уж и далеко, но неужели в России эта проблема никого не интересует?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2007)

третья ссылка:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/news/peresadka-mezhpozvonkovyh-diskov
Дискуссия вот здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum28/thread653.html


----------



## genseq (30 Июн 2007)

Спасибо за ссылки. Насколько я понял, всерьёз вопросы динамической фиксации позвоночника (протезирования межпозвонковых дисков), здесь не обсуждались. А между тем на западе это направление развивается очень бурно и результаты подобного протезирования, как правило, очень неплохие. Имеются и недостатки. Если хорошо подумать, то можно предложить и более совершенные конструкции, отличающиеся простотой и надёжностью. Но без консультаций грамотных специалистов (нейрохирургов, лапарскопистов и т.п.) такая затея бессмысленна. 

Киевляне, похоже,  скооперировались с местными изготовителями протезов и сделали ставку на копирование наиболее распространённых протезов типа Charite (Германия), т.е. на диски из полиэтилена высокого давления, заключённого между металлическими пластинами. Мне больше нравятся конструкции типа Acroflex (Австралия), которые делали из резиновой вставки между двух металлических пластин. Обычная резина оказалась нестойкой и сейчас австралийцы пытаются заменить её более прочной и инертной силиконовой резиной.  

В общем, конструкций много, но хотелось бы учесть все возможные подводные камни, причём не только уже известные. В общем, желательно сначала хорошенько обсудить все вопросы, а главный вопрос (с кем обсуждать ?), пока остался без ответа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2007)

Специалисты данного форумы не являются нейрохирургами. Наша специальность подразумевает не допустить до операции и восстановить после операции.
Здесь уместнее задать вопрос:
-возможно ли применение приёмов мануальной терапии на протезированных ПДС.
Кстати, а что скажут доктора по этому поводу?

Не думаю, что наличие протеза диска расширит показания к операции. Вот об увеличении послеоперационной инвалидизации, уменьшении инвалидизации вообще, быстрой послеоперационной реабилитации и, главное, уменьшении рецедивов, можно и поговорить.
Не надо забывать и о других направлениях лечебного воздействия:
-стволовые клетки
-лазерная вапоризация с введение (возможно силиконового) протеза пульпозного ядра
-химическая денуклеация в момент аппаратного растяжения ПДС с введением быстро твердеющего вещества.
Думаю коллеги ещё добавят варианты.

Кстати, ваше мнение о возможности динамического протезирования в соседних ПДС, ведь в любом случае протез диска будет иметь более твердую структуру, чем собственный диск, что существенно увеличит компрессию  на тело позвонка, и при соседнем расположении протезов резко увеличится количество компрессионных переломов.


----------



## genseq (1 Июл 2007)

Спасибо за информацию. Наверное, Вы правы. Нужно искать форумы нейрохирургов. На этом форуме Вы упоминали о завозе в Россию 100 протезов (Maveric?). Не знаете ли, куда их распределили?

Что касается возможности мануальной терапии протезированных ПДС, то это вряд-ли. По крайней мере для нынешних протезов. Но всё течёт и всё изменяется, поэтому "никогда не говори "никогда".

В отношении других направлений лечебного воздействия:
1. Стволовые клетки - сплошное жульничество. Точнее - жульничество не сплошное, а на 99%, но единственный оставшийся процент не относится к межпозвонковым дискам. Причём это не скептицизм обывателя, а мнение специалиста.
2. Лазерная вапоризация с введение (возможно силиконового) протеза пульпозного ядра  - очень хороший подход, если положение безвыходное. Настораживает то, что пропагандируют его не столько врачи-нейрохирурги, сколько физики-лазерщики. Последних хлебом не корми, но дай хоть что-нибудь вапоризировать, разрезать или просто осветить лазерным лучём.
3. Химическая денуклеация в момент аппаратного растяжения ПДС с введением быстро твердеющего вещества - с этим ещё не встречался, но сам принцип звучит довольно привлекательно. Правда, достоинства химической денуклеации вызывают сомнения, а вот введение быстротвердеющих веществ, заменяющих весь диск или только его пульпозное ядро - это очень перспективное направление. Подобными веществами могут служить, например, уже хорошо известные мономерные компоненты полисилоксанов (силиконовой резины). Инициировать их полимеризацию можно несколькими способами (ультрафиолетовым светом, изменением pH, смешиванием с катализаторами). Исходные мономеры различаются по вязкости и могут вводиться через иглу или в пластичной оболочке. В полимеризованном виде полисилоксаны выдерживают растяжение на 50%, причём при сжатии выдерживают нагрузку до тонны на квадратный сантиметр. Австралийцы в своих новых конструкциях протеза Acroflex используют именно полисилоксаны.

Последний Ваш вопрос - по поводу увеличения вероятности компрессионных переломов из-за жёсткости протезов. Это недостаток существующих протезов, а меня интересуют упругие конструкции, которым принадлежит будущее. Не уверен, что я доживу до этого светлого будущего, но перестать думать на эту тему мне не позволит мой позвоночник. Особенно его отдел L5-S1, диск из которого хирурги убрали четверть века назад.


----------



## Ell (1 Июл 2007)

*genseq*, 25 лет с момента операции - весьма внушительный срок.
Не желаете поделиться опытом в соответствующем разделе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2007)

> Вы упоминали о завозе в Россию 100 протезов (Maveric?). Не знаете ли, куда их распределили?


По моим данным все в Москве. Где не знаю.



> Что касается возможности мануальной терапии протезированных ПДС, то это вряд-ли. По крайней мере для нынешних протезов. Но всё течёт и всё изменяется, поэтому "никогда не говори "никогда".


Мануальная терапия на позвоночнике, на здоровых ПДС, более чем возможна, а вот на месте протеза она в принципе не нужна- ведь там восстановлена подвижность.



> Стволовые клетки - сплошное жульничество. Точнее - жульничество не сплошное, а на 99%, но единственный оставшийся процент не относится к межпозвонковым дискам. Причём это не скептицизм обывателя, а мнение специалиста.


Скептецизм не разделяю, надеюсь. Уж слишком серъёзно этим занимаются зарубежом.



> 2. Лазерная вапоризация с введение (возможно силиконового) протеза пульпозного ядра  - очень хороший подход, если положение безвыходное. Настораживает то, что пропагандируют его не столько врачи-нейрохирурги, сколько физики-лазерщики. Последних хлебом не корми, но дай хоть что-нибудь вапоризировать, разрезать или просто осветить лазерным лучём.


Как промежуточной период перед микрохирургией или протезированием вполне принимаю. А так как после купирования болевого синдрома всё зависит от пациента, то для многих это будет конечным результатом. Т.к. надеюсь, что развитие вертеброневрологии, ставящей свое задачей профилактику проблемы, приведет к положительным результатам, прежде всего в головах людей.



> 3. Химическая денуклеация в момент аппаратного растяжения ПДС с введением быстро твердеющего вещества - с этим ещё не встречался, но сам принцип звучит довольно привлекательно. Правда, достоинства химической денуклеации вызывают сомнения, а вот введение быстротвердеющих веществ, заменяющих весь диск или только его пульпозное ядро - это очень перспективное направление. Подобными веществами могут служить, например, уже хорошо известные мономерные компоненты полисилоксанов (силиконовой резины). Инициировать их полимеризацию можно несколькими способами (ультрафиолетовым светом, изменением pH, смешиванием с катализаторами). Исходные мономеры различаются по вязкости и могут вводиться через иглу или в пластичной оболочке. В полимеризованном виде полисилоксаны выдерживают растяжение на 50%, причём при сжатии выдерживают нагрузку до тонны на квадратный сантиметр. Австралийцы в своих новых конструкциях протеза Acroflex используют именно полисилоксаны.


Задача обеспечить удержание протеза ЯДРА в повреждённом ФИБРОЗНОМ КОЛЬЦЕ.



> Последний Ваш вопрос - по поводу увеличения вероятности компрессионных переломов из-за жёсткости протезов. Это недостаток существующих протезов, а меня интересуют упругие конструкции, которым принадлежит будущее.



А мне кажется, что это и будет проблемой ближайших лет. И упругие протезы не решат её, не решат вследствии страдания самого тела позвонка, из-за трофических нарушений в телах.



> Не уверен, что я доживу до этого светлого будущего, но перестать думать на эту тему мне не позволит мой позвоночник. Особенно его отдел L5-S1, диск из которого хирурги убрали четверть века назад.



Отвожу на всё 5-10 лет, и всем пациентам говорю, есть возможность жить без операции, ждите лет 5-10, а там будут революционные измененя. ВЕРЮ!!!aiwan


----------



## genseq (2 Июл 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *genseq*, 25 лет с момента операции - весьма внушительный срок.
> Не желаете поделиться опытом в соответствующем разделе?



Делиться особо нечем. Трудоспособность ограничена, обострения бывают по нескольку раз в год. В периоды обострения помогает ДДТ или Амплипульс, но частые процедуры доводят до ожогов кожи. В прошлом году сделал курс электрофореза Карипазима (протеолитический препарат папаина). В ГВКГ им. Бурденко (не путать с Институтом нейрохирургии им. того же Бурденко) к этому отнеслись скептически, но пробегал уже более полугода без серьёзных обострений. Ну а терпеть хроические боли уже привык. В общем, жизнь проживу, но если Боги предложат прожить ещё такую же, то сначала попрошу у них новый протез диска.

Добавлено через 13 минут 
"Отвожу на всё 5-10 лет, и всем пациентам говорю, есть возможность жить без операции, ждите лет 5-10, а там будут революционные измененя. ВЕРЮ!!!"

В целом на западе эта проблема уже решена, но только для тех, кто имеет несколько лишних десятков тысяч долларов (протезирование дисков в США стоит от 50 тыс.$, а в Германии и Швейцарии - от 25 тыс. евро). Правда, нынешние протезы пока несовершенны. Ну а кардинальное решение, действительно, возможно через 5...10 лет. Правда, если этой проблемой не заниматься в России, то протезирование дисков будет стоить не меньше. В лучшем случае удастся попасть в команду подопытных "кроликов" для участия в клинических испытаниях несовершенных конструкций, запрещённых для применения в цивилизованных странах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2007)

> В лучшем случае удастся попасть в команду подопытных "кроликов" для участия в клинических испытаниях несовершенных конструкций, запрещённых для применения в цивилизованных странах


Не могу не согласиться. С горечью согласиться!
Но с другой стороны, вас больше беспокоит не хроническая боль, а именно обострения. А все обострения результат личных ошибок, либо личной неготовности к данному виду нагрузки. А значит и при протезированном диске, если мы и получим уменьшени частоты обострений, то только за счёт личной готовности, а вот по личным ошибкам обострений будет не меньше. 
Яркий пример-динамический протез тазобедренного сустава расширил возможности, но не решил проблему.


----------



## genseq (2 Июл 2007)

Сейчас лечиться начинают только при обострениях, а операции считаются самой крайней мерой. В действительности всё совсем не так, как на самом деле. Для эволюции человечества здоровье его отдельных членов принципиально только до завершения воспитания потомства и эволюция просто не предусмотрела нынешней избыточной продолжительности жизни. 

Наиболее слабым звеном в зрелом и перезрелом возрасте является позвоночник (к счастью, не у всех, но, к несчастью, у большинства). Особенно часто проблемы возникают в моём любимом районе L5-S1. По-видимому, в отдалённом будущем замена проблемных межпозвонковых дисков в зрелом возрасте станет таким же обычным делом, как увеличение груди силиконовыми имплантантами и прочие косметические манипуляции. 

Пока об этом можно только мечтать, но чем больше будет "позвоночных мечтателей", тем быстрее наступит светлое будущее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2007)

> ...но чем больше будет "позвоночных мечтателей", тем быстрее наступит светлое будущее.


 Вы, супер!!!aiwan 
Вступаю в вашу партию  "позвоночных мечтателей", Готов всесторонне способствовать целям и задачам.

Западный опыт ( об этом вы уже говорили) указывает на то, что количество оперативных вмешательств в ближайшее время будет расти. Уже сейчас, применение щадящих микрохирургических операций значительно расширило показания к оперативному вмешательству. Даже само наличие признаков компрессии корешка по результатам томографического исследования (конечно, в сочетании с соответствующей клинической картиной и недостаточно успешным консервативным лечением) на сегодняшний день является относительным показанием к применению оперативного вмешательства.
Расширение возможностей ОМС (обязательного), на которые мы с вами будем надеяться, будет ее одним фактором облегчения доступа пациентов к операции. По результатам работы ДМС (добровольного), оперативное вмешательство и послеоперационное восстановление уже сейчас обходиться государству и пациенту дешевле, чем организация комплексного лечения и реабилитации.
Как видите опять всё решают деньги.
Поэтому надо попросить денег из стабфонда.
Коснулся этой темы и хочу высказать своё возмущение.

Вот боятся потратить стабфонд, говорят что инфляция вырастет. Да не тратьте на дороги, станки и заводы. Потратьте на больных и прежде всего на детей. Скупите по всему миру почки и сердца и пересадите их нашим детям. Не дайте умереть ни одному ребёнку от порока сердца. Поставте на поток операции по удалению межпозвонковых грыж.
Вот вам и решение и демографической проблемы и рабочей силы.furious


----------



## genseq (3 Июл 2007)

По поводу внеочередного назначения на должность председателя партии позвоночных мечтателей хочу заверить своего единственного избирателя, что постараюсь оправдать оказанное мне доверие. Уместно было бы поместить здесь смайлик, но я так и не понял, как они вставляются на этом форуме. На привычном для меня форуме молекулярных биологов это делается как-то проще. 

На правах старшего и по возрасту, и по званию, отмечу, что стабфонд тратить уже не боятся. Основную его часть распределии по крупным федеральным целевым программам и используют в качестве инструмента  предвыборной президентской компании.

Что касается использования крупных денег (стабфонда) для покупки по всему миру серец и почек для пересадки детям, то это вредно по нескольким причинам. Во-первых, разворуют. Во-вторых, покупать по всему миру - это значит создать всемирную систему холодовой цепи и быстрого анализа гистосовместимости донорских органов. Дороговизна таких анализов и их недостаточная точность приводит к высокой частоте отторжения пересаженных органов. Так что начинать следует с разработки отечественных тест-систем гистотипирования. Это, кстати, одна из проблем, решаемых с помощью разрабатываемых мной методов параллельного секвенирования ДНК. В общем, вливание денег в нынешнюю несовершенную систему заготовки и пересадки органов кроме вреда ничего не принесёт.

Надеюсь, что "партия позвоночных мечтателей" будет опираться в своей деятельности на тщательно продуманную программу. Позвоночник - это не то место, где можно работать только языком, причём особо не  задумываясь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2007)

Не могу не согласиться с общими направлениями деятельности, но требую практического выхода.
Приняв сегодня 20 человек, утверждаюсь, к сожалению, что главный недостаток нашей системы не только финансовая недостаточность, а скорее человеческая недостаточноть. Главная жалоба не в том, что не лечат, а в том, что не слушают не смотрят.
Вот и с пересадками, так же-построить систему доставки и гистологического контроля, стоит денег. Вот и стройте, инфляцию это не усиливает, стройте за весь мир, если надо. Да на одних пороках можно спасти тысячи детей! ЭЭЭХ! Пойду выпью!


----------



## Ell (3 Июл 2007)

Каждый человек должен разумно подходить к проблеме. А не уповать на абстрактные перспективы.
Мы живём сегодня и сейчас. И было "вчера". А "завтра" - не будет никогда. Абстракция.
Так что...


----------



## eddi7 (4 Июл 2007)

Надо предложить богам делать позвоночник в виде шланга для душа.
Опять намекаю - есть практика лечения L5-S1.
Привожу результаты
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum24/thread546-2.html
Естественно не все случаи лечатся одинаково - шаблона нет


----------



## genseq (4 Июл 2007)

Доктор Ступин: 
"Не могу не согласиться с общими направлениями деятельности, но требую практического выхода."

Недавно заказал набор нейлоновых макетов межпозвонковых дисков (23 шт., 702 руб. 24 коп. с пересылкой). Срок исполнения заказа от 1 до 4 мес., поэтому надеюсь получить их в сентябре. Первый этап - изготовление копий из полисилоксана. Исходные компоненты получил месяц назад (~450 руб./кг). Этого должно хватить на 30...40 больших (поясничных) или 50...100 малых (шейных) дисков. Неоднократно убеждался, что тактильные ощущения очень способствуют появлению новых идей, поэтому на следующем этапе нужно будет взять в руки силиконовые макеты и начать обдумывание работоспособных конструкций дисковых протезов. Оптимальный вариант лучше всего выбирать "наощупь".

Принимаю заявки на силиконовые макеты дисков (бесплатные). Буду весьма признателен, если найдётся спонсор, который позволит  попользоваться макетом позвоночника для примерки макетов дисков. На приобретение позвоночника моей пенсии может не хватить.

Ну а систему гистотипирования я сделаю. Точнее, я сделаю технологию геномного секвенирования, а гистотипирование - это один из частных случаев, решаемых при помощи этой технологии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2007)

Есть и диски и позвонки, с грыжами и без, и макеты и настоящие, и удаленная грыжа

Готов помочь чем могу.
Ставте задачу.

Вот про модели
http://www.oniko.ua/rus/mod/bmod03.htm


----------



## genseq (4 Июл 2007)

Позвольте считать эти Ваши слова первым шагом к разработке отечественной системы протезирования межпозвонковых дисков. Пока это только слова, но, в конце-то концов, и при сотворении мира вначале было Слово. Осталось разбить процесс сотворения на этапы. Лучше ничего не выдумывать и использовать уже хорошо зарекомендовавшую себя шестиэтапную систему (седьмой этап - отдых).

Большое спасибо за ссылку на киевлян. Я заказал диски в Санкт-Петербурге, причём оказалось, что они их получают из Германии:
http://www.medius.ru/rus/opisanie.asp?idelem=3940&id=123

Серьёзная постановка задачи требует серьёзного отношения и, соответственно, времени на обдумывание. Пока могу отметить, что к этой разработке желательно привлечь и специалистов в области быстрого прототипирования (ИПЛИТ РАН?), и нейрохирургов (НИИ нейрохирургии им. Бурденко?). Всё зависит не от вывесок, а от людей. Даже под хорошей "крышей" можно напороться на полный отстой. Честно говоря, надежда найти единомышленников на этом форуме у меня была довольно слабой. Очень рад, что ошибся. 

Скоро уезжаю в отпуск. На обратном пути проездом в Пущино буду в Москве 8 августа. Можно было бы встретиться и обсудить многие вопросы очно. Ну а пока ничто не мешает обсуждать их заочно - на этом форуме или по E-mail.


----------

